

Real Time LaTeX Collaboration Online - ryanatallah
https://www.sharelatex.com

======
beck5
Hey creator of ShareLaTeX here, we didn't post on here (again) but we have
been releasing a lot of new stuff since the last time the site was on the home
page about 1 year ago to the day. Split view, command auto complete, multiple
compilers and history are all done. Spell check, git integration and dropbox
sync are just around the corner.

The main thing that has happend is merging with <http://www.scribtex.com> with
both of us now working on ShareLaTeX full time.

Thank you for all the support and feedback we have been receiving, its been
wonderful, please keep letting us know what you think!

~~~
cultureulterior
I've used sharelatex in the past, and it is really useful.

------
daurnimator
I do like the site, but I've seen it on the front page multiple times...

e.g.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3549802>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4925367>

------
SagelyGuru
I would be interested to know the advantages of this compared to working on a
file in a shared git or svn depository?

~~~
aw3c2
You don't need to learn git/svn and you do not need to setup a repository.

~~~
sondh
I think the most important thing is you don't have to setup the compiler
yourself. It may get out of hand pretty quickly if your partners and you don't
have compatible environments (Windows vs. Linux, etc.).

~~~
aw3c2
Oh, I forgot about that! Of course!

------
imroot
I use ShareLatex often.

They did just roll out syntax completion for some of the common items (begin,
subsection, subsubsection), and their new 'split screen' feature is rather
nice.

I do see it on HN often as well....

------
fekberg
Can you track changes? If you can this would be Very helpful for authors like
myself that use LaTeX to write books. Could just invite the proofers.

~~~
jpallen
Yes, we have a feature called 'History' which you can access from the editor.
It lets you see the changes that have been made to your project over time.
It's a bit of minimum-viable-feature at the moment, but it's still quite
useful, and we're always open to feedback on how to improve it for your needs.

~~~
funsi
You should think of including support for latexdiff
(<http://www.ctan.org/pkg/latexdiff>). People will love that I believe.

~~~
jpallen
Yes, we'd love to do that. I coded up a prototype a while ago and found that
latexdiff can quite easily get confused and produce LaTeX code that won't
compile. I definitely plan to revisit this though and try to get something
working.

------
worldsayshi
Google docs has had a labs project for latex for a while:
<http://docs.latexlab.org/>

------
heyfouad
When I saw the domain name, I was kinda hoping for it to be a social condom
sharing application.

